# Why does "Mas" sounds like "Mais" in Português Brasileiro



## indigoduck

For some reason, the meaning is "Mas" (but) or "Mais" (more), but i always hear "Mais".  I hear "mice" and I rarely hear "mass".

Is this common or an error in my listening comprehension ?

What's your opinion on this ?  Any example or exception ?  Is this a regional thing ?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Mas* é uma _conjunção adversativa ou restritiva_. Na língua antiga usava-se também _pero/pro_ que está em desuso em português. Mais formal e no mesmo senso usa-se _ora_. 
O _galego_ usa a forma *mais*, menos evoluída (< lt. _magis_) que é da lingua literária. Na conversa (e na literatura) o que se usa é o arcaico *pero/pro*.
*Mais* é um _advérbio de quantidade_ que em galego leva til diacrítica para diferenciá-la do _mais_ conjunção, o que não faz falta en português por este usar como conjunção a forma mais evoluída _mas_.


----------



## Vanda

Because many many people say _mais_ instead of _mas_.


----------



## Benvindo

indigoduck said:


> ... What's your opinion on this ?  Any example or exception ?  Is this a regional thing ?



Well, my opinion - but I'm no expert! - is that it's more of a rule than an exception, at least where I live (near São Paulo city). Almost everyone I know pronounce /mais/... exactly in the same way as _mais_ (+). The same happens with other words ending in -mas: Tomás /to.'mais/ (can't think of any other right now!) but not when -mas- is in the beginning or in middle of the word, as in mastro, /'mas.tru/ and  damasco, /da.'mas.cu/. But I guess different pronunciations may exist elsewhere (Rio?): /da.'maish.cu/, etc.


----------



## jpyvr

Here in Fortaleza, and I think in other places in Brazil,  words ending in a  stressed syllable consisting of vowel plus "s" or "z" are usually pronounced with the vowel being turned into a dipthong or at least a semi-dipthong. Thus, the original poster's question about the "a" in "mas" which here becomes "ai". Similarly "paz" is pronounced "paiz", "cruz" is pronounced "cruiz", and "arroz" is pronounced "ahhoiz". 

When I learned Brazilian Portuguese at a language school in Salvador, Bahia, I was taught that it was a rule of pronunciation to make this vowel change, and I certainly heard most people there in Salvador making the vowel change. 

I'd be curious to know if there are regional variations of Brazilian Portuguese in which this does NOT occur.


----------



## Vanda

> I'd be curious to know if there are regional variations of Brazilian Portuguese in which this does NOT occur.


I think it is difficult, because it is generalized.


----------



## jpyvr

Vanda - Thanks for confirming what I thought; that this is a generalized, or national, pronunciation.


----------



## spohreis

jpyvr said:


> Here in Fortaleza, and I think in other places in Brazil,  words ending in a  stressed syllable consisting of vowel plus "s" or "z" are usually pronounced with the vowel being turned into a dipthong or at least a semi-dipthong. Thus, the original poster's question about the "a" in "mas" which here becomes "ai". Similarly "paz" is pronounced "paiz", "cruz" is pronounced "cruiz", and "arroz" is pronounced "ahhoiz".
> 
> When I learned Brazilian Portuguese at a language school in Salvador, Bahia, I was taught that it was a rule of pronunciation to make this vowel change, and I certainly heard most people there in Salvador making the vowel change.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if there are regional variations of Brazilian Portuguese in which this does NOT occur.



Olá jpyvr,

Eu e toda a região onde  nasci (centro do Rio Grande do Sul)  falamos "cruz", "ahhoz". Se alguém falar "cruiz" ou  "ahhoiz" é de propósito.  Quanto ao "mas" é outra história, mas acho que a maioria fala "mas" como este eu vos fala.


----------



## jpyvr

Interessante, Spohreis... 

Fez muito tempo, eu ficava curioso sobre este assunto. Pode me informar de um outro exemplo? Lá no Rio Grande do Sul, tem distinção entre a pronúncia de "nos" (sem acento) e "nós" (com acento)? Aqui no Ceará, o "nós" tem a mudanca de vogal, e vira "nois" na pronúncia cearense, que concorda com a regra de mudanca de vogal que eu aprendi.

Obrigado!


----------



## almufadado

Tal como :

"Nós (we) and "nóis""

"Avós" (grand-parents) e "Avóis" 

Do português arcaico existe ainda algumas "notas de referência" tais como
"sol-sóis" .

"mais ai axente/nóis viu à onça pégá" -> "mas ai nós vimos a onça a pegar/apanhar" ->  "Nesse momento vimos a onça pegar"


----------



## Erick404

jpyvr said:


> Interessante, Spohreis...
> 
> Fez muito tempo, eu ficava curioso sobre este assunto. Pode me informar de um outro exemplo? Lá no Rio Grande do Sul, tem distinção entre a pronúncia de "nos" (sem acento) e "nós" (com acento)? Aqui no Ceará, o "nós" tem a mudanca de vogal, e vira "nois" na pronúncia cearense, que concorda com a regra de mudanca de vogal que eu aprendi.
> 
> Obrigado!



I believe that in the whole country there is this difference, at least in places where -as/-ós are pronounced as -ais-/-óis. That's because "nos" (without accent) is pronounced /nus/ (/nush/ here in Rio), since after the "u" sound this diphtong doesn't appear.



Benvindo said:


> Well, my opinion - but I'm no expert! - is that it's more of a rule than an exception, at least where I live (near São Paulo city). Almost everyone I know pronounce /mais/... exactly in the same way as _mais_ (+). The same happens with other words ending in -mas: Tomás /to.'mais/ (can't think of any other right now!) but not when -mas- is in the beginning or in middle of the word, as in mastro, /'mas.tru/ and  damasco, /da.'mas.cu/. But I guess different pronunciations may exist elsewhere (Rio?): /da.'maish.cu/, etc.



I don't think so! Maybe it occurs in rare situations, but the normal pronounce would be /da.'mash.cu/, /'mash.tru/.


----------



## Guigo

Aqui, no Rio, ouço para _mas_, as pronúncias /mas/, /mais/ e /mãs/, esta última é usada por afetamento e troça.

De qualquer maneira, o contexto irá definir, creio que com clareza se trata-se de advérbio ou de conjunção.


----------



## anaczz

"Vocês" também é geralmente pronunciado como "voceis" com a exceção do Rio Grande do Sul (penso eu).


----------



## spohreis

jpyvr said:


> Interessante, Spohreis...
> 
> Fez muito tempo, eu ficava curioso sobre este assunto. Pode me informar de um outro exemplo? Lá no Rio Grande do Sul, tem distinção entre a pronúncia de "nos" (sem acento) e "nós" (com acento)? Aqui no Ceará, o "nós" tem a mudanca de vogal, e vira "nois" na pronúncia cearense, que concorda com a regra de mudanca de vogal que eu aprendi.
> 
> Obrigado!



Olá jpyvr,

Existe a diferença com certeza. Moro em São Paulo (capital), e aqui existe esta diferença também.

Eu nunca ouvi esta "regra de mudança de vogal". Bom, eu também não sou um linguista.


----------



## Sagitary

spohreis said:


> Olá jpyvr,
> 
> Existe a diferença com certeza. Moro em São Paulo (capital), e aqui existe esta diferença também.
> 
> Eu nunca ouvi esta "regra de mudança de vogal". Bom, eu também não sou um linguista.


 
Creio que isso seja porquê há em São Paulo um grande número de nordestinos e descendentes. 

Normalmente, de paulistanos com raízes paulistanas, eu vejo o uso:

"Nós" = _nóz_
"Nos" = _nôz_

Isso também pode ocorrer só nos lugares onde frequento. A cidade é muito grande.


----------



## spohreis

Sagitary said:


> Creio que isso seja porquê há em São Paulo um grande número de nordestinos e descendentes.
> 
> Normalmente, de paulistanos com raízes paulistanas, eu vejo o uso:
> 
> "Nós" = _nóz_
> "Nos" = _nôz_
> 
> Isso também pode ocorrer só nos lugares onde frequento. A cidade é muito grande.



Olá Sagitary,

O que eu disse antes? Será eu fiz confusão? Eu pensei ter deixado claro que existe a diferença entre "nos" e "nós" aqui onde eu moro.


----------



## Sagitary

spohreis said:


> Olá Sagitary,
> 
> O que eu disse antes? Será eu fiz confusão? Eu pensei ter deixado claro que existe a diferença entre "nos" e "nós" aqui onde eu moro.


 
Desculpa, não queria que parecesse contradizer-lhe, foi mais um acréscimo.
Só quiz mostrar de onde eu moro quais são as diferenças também, que pode acaso parecem as mesmas que onde você mora. Sou da Zona Sul, Região Interlagos.


----------



## Alandria

Também sempre tive a impressão de que os paulistanos mais legítimos dissessem "nós" e não "nóis".

Sulistas em geral não ditonguizam as vogais, prefiro e sempre preferi colocar São Paulo como parte dos falares do sul, e não do sudeste. 

A fala paulista tem TRILHÕES de características mais próximas do sul do que de qualquer outra região.


----------



## Istriano

Se chama I DE APOIO esse fenômeno. Existe o i de apoio

1) generalizado: 
    a) zona caiçara do estado de SP, estados do RJ, ES, zona da mata mineira (JF)
    b) Distrito Federal
    c) Nordeste
    d) Norte

2) parcial,
    na cidade de SP: 
    a) [mais, treis, voceis] é mais comum que [mas, tres, vocês]
    b) [arroz, dez, cruz] é mais comum que [arroiz, déiz, cruiz]
        Silvio Santos fala _déiz _

3) ausente:
a) no Sul
b) na cidade de Belo Horizonte

Nos jornais das emissoras paulistas forçam muito a pronúncia sem o i de apoio
(_mas_, _tres_, também já ouvi _jamás, depôs_ por hipercorreção) o que para mim parece meio sulista e não coisa geral de paulista(no).

_I de apoio_ dá uma beleza especial ao português brasileiro, como reparou Evanildo Bechara dizendo que Casimiro de Abreu rimava _nus _[nuis] com _azuis_.
Sem esse i de apoio, a pronúncia torna-se um tanto seca.

_I de apoio_ não tem nada a ver com o chiado, por exemplo em Brasília e em Vitória ninguém chia, mas todo mundo usa o i de apoio (_azuiç, nóiç, maçãeç_).

You can compare it to the [iu] vs  in American English, most Americans pronounce _new(s) _as [nu(s)], and not as [niu(s)].
In Brazil it's the other way around: i-less pronunciations are more of an exception to the general rule, I think 80% of Brazil's population uses the softened (with a glide [j])) form,
and 10 % of population uses i-forms only with á and ê (_gás, vocês_), and 10 % of people don't use it ever.

Last time I checked glide-forms in the US English (_news, stupid, tube..._) were common only in the South and San Francisco...and in some words like _dude _all people preferred not to use the glide.


----------



## Istriano

almufadado said:


> Do português arcaico existe ainda algumas "notas de referência"


após - depois
[a'pOjs - de'pojs]

hehe


----------



## Denis555

Eu sempre falo com esse "I de apoio". 

Observem que o português usou esse "I de apoio" já na formação de muitas palavras vindas das formas latinas, enquanto que as irmãs não usaram:

*nocte* (latim) - *notte (*italiano) -* noche* (espanhol) - *noite* (português)
*defectus* (latim) - *difetto *(italiano) - *defecto* (espanhol) - *defeito* (português)
*subiectus *(latim) - *soggetto* (italiano) - *sujeto* (espanhol) - *sujeito* (português)
*multus* (latim) - *molto* (italiano) - *mucho* (espanhol) - *muito* (português)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esse /i/ do que falas, é o que resolve grupos consonânticos latinos (nos casos dos que falas -ct e -lt). Também há a solução em /u/ (_doutor_ < _doctore_).
O /i/ de _nóis_, tal como em _galego_ o de _atrais,_ e  também mesmo o de _nóis_, é *epentético*, o outro, do que falas na mensagem 21, é *etimológico* e _analógico_, e já foi regra em tempos arcaicos (e ainda actúa a nivel da fala rural na Galiza: _tractor_ > _trautor_).
O que é certo é que a _deriva geral da língua_ cara aos ditongos decrescentes nas nossas falas é um dos seus máis definitórios rasgos característicos.
A _tendência moderna do português_ cara a perder o elemento débil de *ei* e de *ou*, semelha indicar um _cámbio de rumo importante_ e em senso contrário, na lingua de Portugal e Brasil.


----------



## Erick404

XiaoRoel said:


> A _tendência moderna do português_ cara a perder o elemento débil de *ei* e de *ou*, semelha indicar um _cámbio de rumo importante_ e em senso contrário, na lingua de Portugal e Brasil.



Quanto ao *ou* eu concordo, mas o *ei* somente em algumas posições. Por exemplo, no pretérito perfeito da 1ª conjugação: o normal é ouvir "falei", com um -ei bem distinto, enquanto "falou" soa "falô".


----------



## Istriano

Muitas pessoas pronunciam o ditongo OU: _falou_, daí a grafia informal _falow _(internetês).
Em _falou _as pessoas ''sentem'' o ditongo mesmo quando reduzem: falô.
Mas no caso de _(eu) roubo_ poucas pessoas ''sentem'' o ditongo, daí a pronúncia: _(eu) róbo_...
Também temos umas palavras como _Moscou_, _Douglas _nas quais ninguém reduz o ditongo.


----------

